# Questions about Bumper Boy products



## Guest (Feb 27, 2004)

I just checked out Bumper Boys new website. I saw that they have several things of interest. First, has any one every seen or used and know s the price of the following: the TT transmitter it looks like a cool gadget, second a BB collar?, and finally the pro training software. I am not a pro but it looks like a good program. Finally any prices on the products mentioned above?


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

No prices as yet.
Products are "expected" to be available in about 6 months.

I'm told I will get something to evaluate. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

This probably belongs on the product review board.

I'm moving it there now.

Thanks! Chris


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

you to huh? :wink:


----------

